# THIS WEEKEND!!!! CASA GRANDE AZ MECA SHOW



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

HIGH DESERT SHOWDOWN 2014
http://www.highdesertshowdown.yolasite.com/


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Rumor has it that maybe three CA cars might make the trek.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice, maybe we will see a good SQ turnout from the DIYMA community. We are trying to revitalize the AZ SQ Scene. Come out.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I have to head into tempe this Saturday, this would be a great stop on my way there, its on my way! Very cool!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

hot9dog said:


> I have to head into tempe this Saturday, this would be a great stop on my way there, its on my way! Very cool!


The MECA comp is Friday


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see folks out there and good seeing you again Brian. I was happy to give the two demos to your SPL buddy and get him exposed to SQ. I think he realizes now SQ doesn't mean our cars can't get loud and dynamic. He kept on looking for a center channel in the two cars. 

We look forward to the next time we meet again.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

papasin said:


> Good to see folks out there and good seeing you again Brian. I was happy to give the two demos to your SPL buddy and get him exposed to SQ. I think he realizes now SQ doesn't mean our cars can't get loud and dynamic. He kept on looking for a center channel in the two cars.
> 
> We look forward to the next time we meet again.


Thanks for coming out. I am sorry I didnt get to demo your cars, but there is always next time. And thank you for giving my SPL buddy a Demo. Maybe next time he can give you a Demo. Good luck at your next comp.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

The real Subzero said:


> Thanks for coming out. I am sorry I didnt get to demo your cars, but there is always next time. And thank you for giving my SPL buddy a Demo. Maybe next time he can give you a Demo. Good luck at your next comp.



Our cars are always open for demos. Look forward to the next time Brian.

Hope you guys are doing ok with all the rain. We drove through it on our way out yesterday. Man was that heavy!


----------

